# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Newbie to Port Antonio seek rustic and tips...

## Loveanother

Mostly a west end girl on Cliffside in Negril but would love to explore the other side. I have read about the Dis Poem and Wordz Festival in Hope Bay. I would very much appreciate any advice on a rustic place to stay. Prefer quiet, no tv or ac off beaten track. If anyone could share there experience and provide any info on this event would be grateful. I usually frequent Citronella in Negril which has been sold so if that gives you any idea on what type of accommodation I am seeking maybe minus the cliffs this would be ideal and also open to staying with local host. ThankYou

----------


## TAH

Take a look at Great Huts.

----------


## takinitslow

Loveanother I agree with TAH Great Huts is a nice option. Otherwise try Airbnb we had a awesome experience with that this year and i saw some really rustic places that were cheap and where we stayed the owner stayed on property and was very helpful with anything we needed.

----------


## Loveanother

Sounds awesome thanks!

----------


## flashman

Any big difference in the mid-range rooms at Great Huts?

----------


## Babalew

caribbean dream

----------


## JitterBug

i believe hope bay is on the other side of port antonio . . . anyone please correct me if i'm wrong.
some options there, i just don't recall the names of places . . .
hope bay itself is pretty "rustic"

----------

